# 1D X and Mountain Lion



## mrcrsr (Aug 1, 2012)

Who has it running and with which EOS Utility Version?
I have got the Version from CD 2.11.4 which is not running!


----------



## wopbv4 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, 

I am using 2.11.4 on Lion (so, not mountain lion) and it works via the USB cable, but not via the RJ-45 LAN cable.


----------



## nairfotografia (Aug 2, 2012)

i have the 5dMarkIII with the EOS utility which kept crashing, i opened a support case with canon with no response. My CF card reader was on it way so eventually i dont have any problems reading it directly in Finder or Bridge...this all was working fine until i upgraded to ML


----------



## AG (Aug 2, 2012)

It took canon over 3 months to release their lion update.

Expect around the same timeframe for their Mountain Lion update.

Or just use image capture/aperture/lightroom and a CF reader for now.


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 2, 2012)

It took them much longer than 3 months to upgrade to lion, lion was released in july and i think the february 13th update was for lion. So about 6 months.


----------



## Tcapp (Aug 2, 2012)

Grrr. I was hoping to see a photo of a Mountain Lion taken by the 1d x. Stupid macs.


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 2, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Grrr. I was hoping to see a photo of a Mountain Lion taken by the 1d x. Stupid macs.


lol. me too 



mrcrsr said:


> Who has it running and with which EOS Utility Version?
> I have got the Version from CD 2.11.4 which is not running!


eos utility works fine with windows 7, perhaps you should install it on your mac.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 2, 2012)

Version 2.10.4.0 works fine for me on Mountain Lion OS X 10.8 (12A269), MacBookAir4,2


----------



## marinien (Aug 2, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Version 2.10.4.0 works fine for me on Mountain Lion OS X 10.8 (12A269), MacBookAir4,2


Same for me! I heard that EOS Utility works fine in Mountain Lion until version 2.11.0.


----------



## julescar (Aug 2, 2012)

Just opened it (2.11.4) on Mountain Lion... works fine


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 2, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Grrr. I was hoping to see a photo of a Mountain Lion taken by the 1d x.



+1, but was interesting reding anyway!


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 2, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Grrr. I was hoping to see a photo of a Mountain Lion taken by the 1d x. Stupid macs.



I can't help with 1dx, instead I could use HTC, huge moire observed


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 2, 2012)

As I just wrote in another similar thread, I really wish that Apple would lend engineering support to companies like Canon to make sure that their products work with the latest-and-greatest.

I'd love to upgrade to Mountain Lion today, but I won't until I can shoot tethered. And, if you think about it even a little bit, those who shoot tethered are the "creative" ones who spend lots of money on tech stuff, presumably Apple's most-coveted market.

b&


----------



## mrcrsr (Aug 2, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Version 2.10.4.0 works fine for me on Mountain Lion OS X 10.8 (12A269), MacBookAir4,2



Try to connect a 1DX to 2.10.4
It will not be recognized by the software :-(


----------



## mrcrsr (Aug 2, 2012)

Same for me! I heard that EOS Utility works fine in Mountain Lion until version 2.11.0.
[/quote]

That's what I heard too. Further, I heard that you need minimum 2.11.0 for the 1DX. Delivered was the 2.11.4 on CD. There is no download anywhere for the 2.11.0 version. I can't test it...


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 2, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Version 2.10.4.0 works fine for me on Mountain Lion OS X 10.8 (12A269), MacBookAir4,2
> ...



I'd happily try if I had  But fortunately I can take this pain of you - I'll manage somehow those problems with your camera and give you 5d2 in exchange. You still can use 2.10.4 on it! ;D


----------



## mrcrsr (Aug 2, 2012)

> I'd happily try if I had  But fortunately I can take this pain of you - I'll manage somehow those problems with your camera and give you 5d2 in exchange. You still can use 2.10.4 on it! ;D



Nice try... 
BUT: I already got a 5DMKII


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 2, 2012)

mrcrsr said:


> > I'd happily try if I had  But fortunately I can take this pain of you - I'll manage somehow those problems with your camera and give you 5d2 in exchange. You still can use 2.10.4 on it! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take 7d  I'll add a SECOND BATTERY for free!!! Still legit ;D


----------



## mrcrsr (Aug 3, 2012)

> Take 7d  I'll add a SECOND BATTERY for free!!! Still legit ;D



I just sold my 7D with WFT for buying the 1D X
(that was the deal with my girl friend *g*)


----------



## nikkito (Aug 3, 2012)

Since I installed it, eos utility crashes all the time. Anyways I use LR to download the pics.


----------



## mrcrsr (Aug 7, 2012)

Yesterday I could test EOS Utility 2.11.0 which comes with the 5D MK III.
The installation went fine and the program opens without crashing. My 5D MK II was recognized also without crashing. But when I connected my 1DX the message comes that an unsupported camera was connected. So it looks to me that you need a greater version than 2.11.0 to use the EOS Utility on Mountain Lion and the 1DX.
Are the Versions 2.11.1, 2.11.2 or 2.11.3 officially released? Do they work on ML? The actual 2.11.4 (which comes with the 1DX) crashes in Mountain Lion :-(


----------

